# Cream sauce/white gravy proportions?



## giggler (May 21, 2013)

I seem to be having a very bad memory sort of day..

isn't this 1:1:1 ratio ?

1 tbs butter
1 tbs flour
1 cp milk

I know I've done this a hundred times, but am having a hard day!

the net gets too weird sometims..

also, I am thinking of adiing some cheese..

what is the name of that sauce? Morier or something?

Thanks, Eric., Austin Tx.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 21, 2013)

Hi, Eric. I've always used 2 tbsp. each of butter and flour to 1 cup milk. This is a bechamel sauce. Adding 1/2 cup grated cheese makes it a Mornay sauce.


----------



## CharlieD (May 21, 2013)

the ratio is 2:2:1.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 21, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> the ratio is 2:2:1.



I was initially taught that Mornay sauce was a Bechemel sauce to which Grated Gruyere was added.  But a bit of research shows that GG is correct (thanks GG).  If only Gruyere is added, it's still a Mornay sauce though.. It seems that different cheeses are often used.  Some common blends include Parmigiano Regiano and aged Chedar, Parigiano Regiano and Gruyere, Swiss and Gruyere, etc.  The cheeses are always semi-hard, or hard cheeses though.

I imagine you could pair your cheese to the dish you will be saucing.

Seeeeeee; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## jennyema (May 21, 2013)

The ratio is 1:1 for the butter and flour. 

That can be 1T or 6T. You just have to use equal amounts of fat and flour.

The amount of liquid you use depends on the desired consistency of your sauce, as well as what liquid you use.

If you are adding cheese it is critically important that you take the bechemel off the heat and make sure its not piping hot when you add it or else the cheese will seize up


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 21, 2013)

Great Advice Jen.  Removing the sauce from the heat is crucial, before adding teh grated cheese, to keep the sauce from breaking.  Go out and buy yourself a Caramello, and spread seedless raspberry jam on top.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CharlieD (May 22, 2013)

I thought OP was talking about white gravy. Did I miss something?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 22, 2013)

You didn't miss anything, Charlie.  White sauce is formally known as Bechemel Sauce, which is one of the 5 mother sauces in classic french cuisine.  The othr sauces mentioned are small sauces of the mother sauce.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

